# Zenoah model number 1850



## Smalblok355 (Oct 22, 2004)

I am having trouble getting the head off.i have tried wd40,engine assembly lube,motor oil,etc..............it is seized but i onlt need the block,crank,rod,and head.i am planning on modifying this for my 42" weedwhacker powered gas boat i have...............any idea's i coulds try to get this apart?
the head is unbolted.................let me know please and help me out here please.......i also need to know if this could be a G230 or a G260 block...............all i can find on it is 1850 on the block :freak:


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

try putting a flat head screw driver on the seam and tapping it softly all around then hitting it hard a couple times. the alluminum couldv'e corroded shut.


----------



## Smalblok355 (Oct 22, 2004)

any other maybe safer idea's?lol


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Try applying some heat to the head. Hopefully to will expand from the heat more then the cylinder and bust it loose.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

I'm not familiar with the type of engine you are working with, but I assume it has a cylinder "jug" (head) on it like most other 2 cycles. I'll also assume that the jug is held on with 4 bolts.

If this is the case, try putting a cap full of Marvel Mystery Oil down in the cylinder and let it sit for several hours. After it sits for a while, take an air hose and blow compressed air down in the spark plug hole. This will put a steady even force over the piston and will pop it right out. Just make sure you have a pile of rags to catch the piston in.

I've used the Marvel Mystery Oil trick to free up several 2 cycle engines that were considered to be trashed because they were locked up. In most of these cases I was able to free the engine and make it run without any further work.


----------



## Smalblok355 (Oct 22, 2004)

thanks to those who tried to help me.but i ended up buying a 25cc Homelite 2cycle engine my gas r/c boat............but i do still have this zenoah 1850 and would like some information on it if anyone has any at all....came out of a redmax weedtrimmer.professional series..but the red plastic housing was missing when i got it for free from the landscaping equipment shop i deal with.

[email protected]


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

probally the best trick i know in this case is going to be really messy but what you do is , ,, find a fitting that will screw in the spark plug hole and put a grease zert in the end of it then put the grease gun on it and start pumping i have done this on alot of engines i had to do this one time on an oliver tractor 6 cylender to get all the pistons out its not pretty but it does work


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Google *Zenoah 1850* will get you a lot of info on that engine.


----------

